

Monologue: I'm Comic Sans, Asshole. - peterkchen
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-comic-sans-asshole

======
alexdevkar
Comic sans is nothing compared to its much more distinguished brother comic
serif (<https://typekit.com/fonts/comic-serif-pro>)

